# Really cool (train related) Eagle Scout Project.



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

One of the boys in our troop managed to procure some wheels on axles from Conway Scenic Railway in NH. They're being cleaned up, painted, and made into benches. They will be placed along the RailTrail walking/bike path where the tracks used to be.

I'll try to get some progress pics. We missed the first work day.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

RedManBlueState said:


> One of the boys in our troop managed to procure some wheels on axles from Conway Scenic Railway in NH. They're being cleaned up, painted, and made into benches. They will be placed along the RailTrail walking/bike path where the tracks used to be.
> 
> I'll try to get some progress pics. We missed the first work day.


If that boy carried them back to the troop, I would have given him an Eagle badge just for that. no questions asked. 
They got to be heavy! 
I bet no one will steal them. 
I would love to see a picture when they are finished, please do post a picture. :smokin:


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

ROFL!!

There was a crane and much adult "assistance" involved in transporting. The boy's father owns a metal shop.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Sadly, I had to miss the other work days for this project.
But here are the pictures.

Good job Tim!! :appl:

http://www.flickr.com/photos/boyscouttroop_16/sets/72157635380661893/


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

Those are very cool. Something I can't help but notice is that there isn't anything to keep them rolling though. Are they going to be set into concrete or something? Something is needed to keep them from rolling or you would have some surprised folks when they leaned back....


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

They were set into little ditches and filled with gravel. I don't think they're gonna roll. Those suckers are HEAVY. I wasn't there for the installation, so there might be more anchoring than we can see in the pictures.


Actually, if you look at the second page of pics, the boys are driving a rod or something into the ground around the wheels.


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

I see. Hopefully the trench with gravel work, but I have to say I have my doubts on that alone being enough to stop them from rolling. Being heavy will not stop them from rolling because they are balanced, and once the rotation begins it would actually make it harder to stop. Putting a lever on them (bench welded on) would make them even easier to roll. It seems odd that if some sort of rod or plate is going to be attached to prevent rolling that they would not do it while in the shop.


----------



## wingnut163 (Jan 3, 2013)

trust me when i say they will roll. working for the NYC transit auth. for 40 years in the shops i know it dont take much to move them wheels. if it was me i would have them weld a wedge to both front and back of the wheel. the seat alone looks like it will add to the rolling.

just my 2 cents


----------



## DonR (Oct 18, 2012)

Those benches are beautiful. 

And so right for a rails to trails project. :appl:

Don


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Great job, looks good. :smilie_daumenpos:

They had a good amount of crud on them.

Vandals around the country are getting there kicks by going to cemeteries and pushing over grave stones. Sometimes by the hundreds, I don't see how they get their rocks off by doing that. I hope that some spirits follow them home and haunt them! :smokin:

What I am getting at, even though you might think they are secure with a bar I can see a bunch of vandals coming along and pushing those wheels. If they get the bar out it wouldn't take much to roll them. Maybe you guys should think about welding some wedges to the wheels after you do that they won't be able to roll them.

Excellent job! :appl:
Do you know the history on the wheels like what they came off?
Maybe a plaque telling the history of the wheels would be nice too? 

Can you do me up a bench for my yard?


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

I'd agree with the masses, it would be a shame to see something happen to them. Welding a simple triangle on each side to prevent them from rolling would stop that cold.


----------



## Big Ed (Jun 16, 2009)

Yes, you wouldn't need big ones, what you put on could be covered (hidden) with the dirt and rocks.


----------



## 05Slowbalt (Dec 19, 2011)

Those are some very nice benches. Good job to them for taking the time to do something nice for the community and not knocking over head stones instead!


----------



## oldsarge218 (May 23, 2011)

What a fantastic project! Congratulations to that young man, and all those who helped! I was a Mich State Trooper for 25 yrs, and can not recall ever arresting an active member of the Boy Scouts. Great organization, fantastic job on the benches!


----------



## norgale (Apr 4, 2011)

Looking at the pictures while the wheels are sitting on pavement they don't look like they are wanting to roll with people sitting on the benches. I know they could roll but why aren't they?
I have to agree with Oldsarge218 about the value of scouting. I was a Cub Scout,Boy Scout and an Explorer and I don't recall any of the guys ever getting into any trouble over all those years. I loved the projects that you could do to earn a merit badge and with the camping and hiking we did I learned that I could survive anywhere under just about all conditions. We even built shelters and slept out in the snow one year. That was fun. Scouting teaches responsibility, character, social skills and leadership among other things and they are all important things to learn. This was a great project that involved a lot of people and made use of something generally considered useless. Good job by that young man. Pete


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

We have a meeting tonight. I'll find out from people that were actually there exactly what holds them down.


----------



## archertl (Sep 30, 2013)

wow, very nice project.


----------



## Patrick1544 (Apr 27, 2013)

Whoa! Those are really nice and I bet they really worked hard to get them to the machine shop. Congrats to them!


----------



## icolectto (Nov 28, 2012)

*Eagle Project*

Great job and great idea. 
I wish more young men were into scouting, so we could have better future leaders.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

Here's what I've been told...

There are steel stakes driven deep into the ground on both sides of each wheel to prevent rolling. The benches would have to be lifted over the stakes and out of their ditches to move them. 

The town said no concrete.


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

That should stop the casual vandals at least.


----------



## James Stoker (May 19, 2013)

gunrunnerjohn said:


> That should stop the casual vandals at least.


Maybe. From the pictures I don't think those rods will hold the bench 100% still. Once someone notices that the bench will rock even a tiny amount they will begin to try to rock it further and further. This is not even taking into account true vandals, I am just talking about everyday people who will sit there. I am not sure what the compulsion to continue wiggling things once someone discovers that something will wiggle is called, but I do know that it is a common thing. Could be some sort of Obsessive Compulsive Disorder I guess.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

The wheels weigh about 900lbs each. There needs to be a REALLY motivated vandal to do more than just trashing the wooden seats.


----------



## RedManBlueState (Jan 9, 2013)

I found a cool vid on YouTube showing train wheels being manufactured.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=J4TPbGBPWME


----------



## gunrunnerjohn (Nov 10, 2010)

Yep, moving a ton of seat would take motivation.  OTOH, a motivated person could get some decent money for the wheels on the scrap market, $75 or so for each wheel.


----------

